# My belly button *popped*



## Barbsjw (Oct 28, 2020)

In the shower this morning, I noticed that my belly button popped out.


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 28, 2020)

Mine's flat or popped too. I think I might have eaten too much. 

Could that explain what happen to you, too?


----------



## Barbsjw (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm 6 months pregnant


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 28, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> I'm 6 months pregnant


Wish you the best!


----------



## SSBHM (Oct 28, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> I'm 6 months pregnant


Congrats!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2020)

I do enjoy seeing your wee pregnancy updates <3


----------



## Shotha (Oct 29, 2020)

My belly button used to be an innie and now it's an outie and I'm *not* pregnant.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 4, 2020)

Mine was a slight innie but my most recent gaining getting to my highest weight ever....I noticed it flatting out. I wonder if it is because I am constantly stuffed and bloated lately because I am stuffing and intentionally gaining again after noticing an accidental gain during Covid putting me near my highest and in the last week I have surpassed my highest?

I prefer tight deep innies but what can I do?


----------



## Shotha (Nov 4, 2020)

I prefer to have an innie. I imagine the use it could be put to, if it became deep enough.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Nov 6, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> I'm 6 months pregnant



Oh, that's normal. Congratulations!


----------



## TimTim (Nov 7, 2020)

My innie turned outtie a few years ago.


----------



## lonerolling (Nov 27, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> I'm 6 months pregnant



Congratulations! have a safe and happy pregnancy


----------



## Barbsjw (Nov 27, 2020)

TY @lonerolling and welcome to Dims!


----------

